# Blood everywhere!!!!!



## ballpython2 (Oct 27, 2008)

..........Inside of this tank lol...This is my baby i got about  a week or so ago....I was told it was a borneo I think..The biggest of all the BLood pythons..he/she is on large rats... i cant wait to see how much poop this one drops ughh


----------



## crpy (Oct 27, 2008)

lol, you aren't that same guy that cried wolf are you:?  

Nice bloods, wouldn't look forward to the poop though. lol


----------



## ballpython2 (Oct 27, 2008)

crpy said:


> lol, you aren't that same guy that cried wolf are you:?
> 
> Nice bloods, wouldn't look forward to the poop though. lol


ya the poop is gonna need barrels i bet ughh lol


----------



## Neuroticax (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice snake!


----------



## bliss (Oct 27, 2008)

how big is it?  is it fairly docile or is it aggressive?  

i had a borneo blood back about 1yr-1.5yrs ago, was only about 12".   i was told they were sorta defensive...   anyhoo, i had it for about 3 months, then it got sick and died.  idk why, it was one of two snakes i've ever owned that died on me.   the other was a WC baby ball python.. that explains everything as to why it died.    at the time though, i wasn't as knowledgeable as i am now, so now i'd never a wc ball.

-dan-


----------



## ballpython2 (Oct 28, 2008)

I havent actually bothered to pick him up yet and i wanna take pictures with him in my hands but i need someone else to hold the camera so i can  support his body weight correctly with both hands.

but as far as i know its a good snake. these tend to be nippy as babies but the more you hold  them the more they become docile.

but I can but my hand in there and pet him all i want. he doesnt hiss or strike and he doesnt bite.


In my opinion when people arent sure about new snakes that they get  (past the baby size) i think the best time to handle them is  after you have fed them because usually aggressive snakes are a little less agressive after they have been fed.

But again thats just MY opinion its not a fact. just something I think would make sense.

Animals are some what like people, we are usually cranky as hell if you bother us and we havent eating all day. but as soon as you feed us we are happy people lol.


----------



## boidaddic (Oct 29, 2008)

For one, its certainly not a borneo, they are more of a brown color. I believe you have a sumatran, and the tank your using needs some work man. I keep bloods and they need their humidity, I made this mistake when getting into them and dealt with alot of respiratory issues. I'd suggest using cypress mulch as that is whats worked best for me. It concerns me a bit about your handling theory as well, as snakes will regurge if handled after eating. Not to sound rude, but this is not a "beginner" snake, not because of their demeanor but because of their husbandry requirements which you dont seem to be meeting. I'm not saying get rid of it just PLEASE research an animal BEFORE you buy it and save you and the animal some grief. Good luck and I hope you enjoy this snake as much as I have enjoyed mine.
Peace,
Eric


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Oct 29, 2008)

i love bloods they are soo cool. congrats!


----------



## davidbarber1 (Oct 30, 2008)

I believe Eric is correct. I also think it is Sumatran. I also agree that after feeding a snake and handling it, it will regurge. What has worked for me, and still does, is to use a snake hook and bring the snake out. Once you have it securely on the hook, move it to your hand. Then switch over. Make sure the snake feels secure in your hands and you should not have any problems. By the way, that is a MAGNIFICENT specimen!!! I have always wanted one but have not got around to it yet. I have owned several Red Tails in the past. Keep the snake and enjoy it.

David


----------



## ballpython2 (Oct 30, 2008)

davidbarber1 said:


> I believe Eric is correct. I also think it is Sumatran. I also agree that after feeding a snake and handling it, it will regurge. What has worked for me, and still does, is to use a snake hook and bring the snake out. Once you have it securely on the hook, move it to your hand. Then switch over. Make sure the snake feels secure in your hands and you should not have any problems. By the way, that is a MAGNIFICENT specimen!!! I have always wanted one but have not got around to it yet. I have owned several Red Tails in the past. Keep the snake and enjoy it.
> 
> David


I was just calling it a borneo because I was told it was one sorry for making a mistake geez lol.

and I never said I was going to handle it after eating I have five snakes in total and I already know about the 24 hour minimum rule of handling at least  whole day after they eat. And the humidity for this snake is fine  I use newspaper for this guy and most of my other snakes not countin my brazilian rainbow boa which needs humidity so i use cypress mulch and all my snakes do just fine. 

I have a rainbow boa as I said on cyprus  I have two BCIs on newspaper (one in a tank one in a tub) and I have a king snake in a tank. all are doing well.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Oct 30, 2008)

bp2, I wasn't passing judgement ;P  Just putting in my 2 cents. I am not here to flame anyone. I learn, you learn, everybody learns. I like these boards. I get a chance to give info and receive it. I'm pretty sure you are the same way. Anyways, besides a Blood, the other snake I would love to have is a Rainbow. You have both so I am jealous (take THAT for a compliment :drool: ). So, I am sure that you probably know the snake hook trick then. OK. Have fun with the critters and I hope to see you on other threads. Talk at you soon  

David


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Oct 30, 2008)

eh i got a question is that a heat pad i see directly on plastic?


----------



## ballpython2 (Oct 30, 2008)

J_dUbz88 said:


> eh i got a question is that a heat pad i see directly on plastic?


yes it is dubz but i use newspaper to cover it so the snake isnt directly on it.

heat pads do not melt through rubbermaid bins at all not even the slightest so its safe.

 that was when i first got the snake and forgot to put the news papers in there so i had to take him out then do it again


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Oct 30, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> yes it is dubz but i use newspaper to cover it so the snake isnt directly on it.
> 
> heat pads do not melt through rubbermaid bins at all not even the slightest so its safe.
> 
> that was when i first got the snake and forgot to put the news papers in there so i had to take him out then do it again


Hmm i was under the impression it would melt, now that i know that im pumped, does this include all rubbermaid containers even like the non see through blue ones?  and where do you put the news paper directly in the tub with the snake?


----------



## ballpython2 (Oct 30, 2008)

J_dUbz88 said:


> Hmm i was under the impression it would melt, now that i know that im pumped, does this include all rubbermaid containers even like the non see through blue ones?  and where do you put the news paper directly in the tub with the snake?



As far as I know if it doesn't melt the rubbermaid ones I use it shouldnt melt the non clear ones either because I think those are thicker.

And yes the newspaper goes inside the tank. cover the whole bottom of the tank but dont  make it too thick or the heat from the heating pad might not get through and heat the snake.

also tubs are great because they hold humidity BETTER than tanks of any kind.


----------



## DavidD (Nov 2, 2008)

um why is ther n0o substarte in the pythons cage i Think that is a major component of a cage substrate use newspaper oh and I saw the same pic on reptic zone 1 mouse a week will do fine


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 2, 2008)

ballpython2 do you keep them in tupperware tubs the duration of their lives?  Is there tubs big enough for them because i was thinking of getting a blood or a ball but was turned off at the price of cages especially for when the snake gets larger.


----------



## DavidD (Nov 2, 2008)

i mean really why would you keep an animal without substrate it cruel


----------



## ballpython2 (Nov 3, 2008)

J_dUbz88 said:


> ballpython2 do you keep them in tupperware tubs the duration of their lives?  Is there tubs big enough for them because i was thinking of getting a blood or a ball but was turned off at the price of cages especially for when the snake gets larger.


Yes ball pythons can probably fit on a 106 QT tub as adults.

As far as  Blood pythons go I dont think they can at all so you can  use sterlite tubs for a baby ball and save up the money for a tank. since  blood pythons dont move around too much i think a 55 gallon tank or a 40 breeder should be fine for an adult.

Does this sound correct to eevryone else who has or had own bloods now or in the past?


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 3, 2008)

Snakemaster i dont know if your being sarcastic or not but if you read the other posts BP2 stated they use substrate it just was not in it for the pic.  Maybe you should follow your quote a little closer.

J dubz


----------



## DavidD (Nov 3, 2008)

im just sayin that if your not gonna care for an animal right dont do it at all;P :wall:


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 4, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> since  blood pythons dont move around too much i think a 55 gallon tank or a 40 breeder should be fine for an adult.
> 
> Does this sound correct to eevryone else who has or had own bloods now or in the past?


No way, these things need to have at least a 4.5-5 foot cage, they avg. 6ft in length and are pretty big in girth.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 4, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> No way, these things need to have at least a 4.5-5 foot cage, they avg. 6ft in length and are pretty big in girth.


Dude. They never move. I knew a guy who kept a 2 footer in a 5 gallon box. It was perfectly healthy and thrived to become 5 feet.[In a much bigger tub though.]

From VPI's care sheet - This is a very heavy-bodied snake. Large adults may have a massive girth. The head is long and broad, wider than the neck; the tail is short and tapers sharply. Most adult females measure 32"-50" in total length, most adult males measure 24"-40" in total length. It’s not unusual for older females to attain 60” in total length and the maximum size for the taxon approaches 6½ feet in total length and exceeds 30 pounds in weight.
So NO the average is no where near 6 feet. It is a huge stretch to say they get 5.

TBH


----------



## ballpython2 (Nov 4, 2008)

now im confused so is a 55 gallon tank not big enough??


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 4, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> now im confused so is a 55 gallon tank not big enough??


yes someone i know who owns a store and breeds his feamle BP keeps her in a 55 and she is 6'


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 4, 2008)

So NO the average is no where near 6 feet. It is a huge stretch to say they get 5.


The store owner also swears they grow up to 6.5 feet


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 4, 2008)

snakemaster24 said:


> im just sayin that if your not gonna care for an animal right dont do it at all;P :wall:


It has been stated numerous times that BP2 DOES use substrate. They container its in now is just doesnt. Chill out.


----------



## DavidD (Nov 4, 2008)

a blood needs a square cage to be able to streatch out COMPLEATLY and 2X as wide as its self and be able to turn around 55 not gonna work I know this because I have one a 55 gallon is 4x18x24


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 2 bloods, and I'm going to build each of them a 5'L x16"H x2'D cage. I really don't think a 55 gal tank is enough, regardless of if they move alot or not.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 5, 2008)

J_dUbz88 said:


> The store owner also swears they grow up to 6.5 feet


He's wrong. As are most things that come out of petstore worker mouths. Are you going to trust a pet store worker that has probably never bred a snake in his life or one of the biggest, most trusted breeders in the states.
TBH


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 5, 2008)

J_dUbz88 said:


> yes someone i know who owns a store and breeds his feamle BP keeps her in a 55 and she is 6'


Excerpt from a very reputable site - 
_Growing to a maximum size of *3-5* feet, ball pythons are not as large as many of the other constricting snakes that are kept as pets_
I have seen hundreds of imports of ball pythons in my life but never even a five footer. There is almost no such thing as a six foot ball. They are about as rare as a 29 foot burm. Six feet is about the record for balls. So I dare you, show me just one six foot ball picture with a size reference.
TBH


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 5, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> I have 2 bloods, and I'm going to build each of them a 5'L x16"H x2'D cage. I really don't think a 55 gal tank is enough, regardless of if they move alot or not.


Well good for you, I'm sure the bloods will fair fine. I'm just saying don't go toting around like fact that they get 6 feet and need a 5 foot enclosure. Thats like saying all corns need a four foot enclosure when they just don't. I believe a forty gallon breeder [36x18x16] would do just as well.
TBH


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 5, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> He's wrong. As are most things that come out of petstore worker mouths. Are you going to trust a pet store worker that has probably never bred a snake in his life or one of the biggest, most trusted breeders in the states.
> TBH


Hes not just a random store worker hes the owner and yes he does breed many things and hes very reputable.  Nothing has ever come out of his mouth that has been farfetched and he has never told anyone anything just t get a sale, i actually witnessed him deny someone buying a pair of mossy leaf tailed geckos because they did not have enough experience in his opinion to keep them.  He keeps and breeds many rare geckos and breeds many snakes including bloods and balls and the list goes on.  For one of the most supposed biggest and trusted snake breeders in the states just by the way you conduct yourself here on the boards i would never do business with you and wouldn't trust you in a room with the lights out.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 5, 2008)

Ouch! Well you can argue all you want but prove to me with size reference the 6.5 foot blood size.
TBH


----------



## DavidD (Nov 5, 2008)

Jdubz this man you speake so frickin highly of breeds geckos right I always though geckos were lizarrds but who knows this guy is appaentally the expert and I wouldnt do bussiness wit you if I was high drunk blind deaf. Thomas keep up the good work


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 5, 2008)

snakemaster24 said:


> Jdubz this man you speake so frickin highly of breeds geckos right I always though geckos were lizarrds but who knows this guy is appaentally the expert and I wouldnt do bussiness wit you if I was high drunk blind deaf. Thomas keep up the good work


once again you dont follow your own quote.  Why is that there anyway to make you appear smart because your appearance is faulty.  He does breed geckos and if you read a little further which i am seriously starting to doubt you have the ability to do i said he breeds snakes as well.  I think the reason you make such awkward conclusion on the boards here such as this one and the one about the substrate is because you are in fact high drunk blind deaf and just plain ignorant.  So in conclusion im glad you would not do business with me because i don't deal with low lives.


----------



## DavidD (Nov 5, 2008)

oh stop talkin about yer self bloods dont get that big I know this b/c I have read over 5 articles that say they dont


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 5, 2008)

stop talking about myself?  Where do you get that from?  This is the kind of childish thing you can expect form at 14 yr old.  Talk to me again when you've matured a little.  Not mention we weren't talking about blood size we were talking about ball pythons.  Do they teach you to read over in Virginia?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 5, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> Dude. They never move. I knew a guy who kept a 2 footer in a 5 gallon box. It was perfectly healthy and thrived to become 5 feet.[In a much bigger tub though.]
> 
> From VPI's care sheet - This is a very heavy-bodied snake. Large adults may have a massive girth. The head is long and broad, wider than the neck; the tail is short and tapers sharply. Most adult females measure 32"-50" in total length, most adult males measure 24"-40" in total length. It’s not unusual for older females to attain 60” in total length and the maximum size for the taxon approaches 6½ feet in total length and exceeds 30 pounds in weight.
> So NO the average is no where near 6 feet. It is a huge stretch to say they get 5.
> ...


I found this on Blood Pythons " ... Other common names:  Red blood python, Malaysian blood python, Malaysian red blood python, Sumatran red blood python.

Size:  This is a very heavy-bodied snake. Large adults may have a massive girth. The head is long and broad, wider than the neck; the tail is short. *Most adult females measure 50"-66" in total length, most adult males measure 40"-56" in total length. Older females occasionally attain 72" in total length. The maximum size for the taxon reportedly exceeds 9 feet in total length, but we are unconvinced. We've seen large obese females that weighed 40-45 pounds ... * Quoted from http://www.vpi.com/publications/blood_pythons_information_and_care

I also found this interesting " ... Maintenance requirements:

-Cage size:  At all ages, blood pythons require a secure well-ventilated cage. A glass aquarium with a secure ventilated top (screen wire or perforated metal) can make a satisfactory cage for a young specimen. Plastic storage boxes, with numerous perforations for ventilation, also can be used to maintain blood pythons. Some of the commercially available PVC, polyethylene, ABS plastic or fiberglass cages probably best accommodate the large size and bulk of adult blood pythons.

            We initially place hatchlings in a small enclosure with about 40 square inches of floor space; we have found that often, if placed in too large an enclosure, a hatchling may be insecure and fail to feed. Once regular feeding begins, this species will quickly require a larger space, and we then move them to cages with 180-300 square inches of floor space. *As adults, most blood pythons will require a cage with 6-12 square feet of floor space. One of the most common mistakes made in keeping this python is to not provide a suitably large cage for the adults ... *

Also quoted from http://www.vpi.com/publications/blood_pythons_information_and_care

Maybe ask Dave and Tracy Barker to clarify?


----------



## DavidD (Nov 5, 2008)

okay but Jdubz you come off as stupid


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 5, 2008)

snakemaster24 said:


> a blood needs a square cage to be able to streatch out COMPLEATLY and 2X as wide as its self and be able to turn around 55 not gonna work I know this because I have one a 55 gallon is 4x18x24


Correct me if I am wrong but a 55gal is 48 x 13 x 20 (I found that here http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/Standard%20Aquarium%20Specs.pdf) and a 90 gal is 48 x 18 x 24.


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Nov 5, 2008)

snakemaster24 said:


> okay but Jdubz you come off as stupid


If i come off as stupid your ignorance once again defines you, but then agian if someone ripped me up and discredited me as much as i did you i would be sore too and im sure if i was 14 again i might even name call, like calling someone stupid or a poopy head.

Red Eyes thank you for backing me up and offering some further intelligence.  I tip my hat to you good sir (or lady)


----------



## DavidD (Nov 5, 2008)

I have intellengence unlike many I do reasearch


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 7, 2008)

There's no need to be so rude. Just chill.



J_dUbz88 said:


> Red Eyes thank you for backing me up......


You said 6.5', the pasted piece said a *occasional maximum* of  72" that would be 6'. Not they get.........

Also, cage size is only an opinion. I've heard people say that Corns can't live without ten square feet and one guy told me that you can keep Black Rats in Deli Cups their whole lives. I'm just saying you shouldn't guilt trip or say "they need" when you talk about cage size.

TBH


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 7, 2008)

Since the name Blood python can describe a few different pythons as seen here " ... Common name:  Borneo Python

Scientific name:  Python  breitensteini

Other common names:  Borneo short-tailed python, *Borneo blood python*. [In light of the recognition of this taxon as a full species, we are proposing that the common name for this species be amended from “Borneo short-tailed python” to “Borneo python. This is the only python species that is endemic to the island of Borneo, and we feel that the common name “Borneo python” is both informative and the most concise name for this taxon.]

Size:  This is a very heavy-bodied snake. Large adults may have a massive girth. The head is long and broad, wider than the neck; the tail is short and tapers sharply. Most adult females measure 32"-50" in total length, most adult males measure 24"-40" in total length. It’s not unusual for older females to attain 60” in total length and the *maximum size for the taxon approaches 6½ feet in total length and exceeds 30 pounds in weight*. quoted from http://www.vpi.com/publications/borneo_pythons_information_and_care_sheet *(Yes before you start picking again it does say approaches ;P ) *

Here is a pic of a female Borneo python http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=60161 beside a yard stick. Now I used this program http://www.serpwidgets.com/Apps/measure.html to measure the snake 
in the picture and the reading I have is 84.7 inches. 

J_dUbzz88 said " ... The store owner also swears they *grow up to 6.5 feet*"  As you can see he says "up to" not do.


----------



## DavidD (Nov 7, 2008)

No the snake is a different ssp. Jdubz the real prob is that a  keeper is inhumanly cageing the snake


----------



## Asgard (Nov 9, 2008)

I am not sure if it is said or not...but it is a Python Curtus Brongersmai...and as all Python Curtus...it is defensive...and can deliver very nasty bites... been there...a few times...it requires higher humidity than P Regius...


----------



## DavidD (Nov 9, 2008)

they are aggresive


----------



## BillsBugs (Nov 18, 2008)

Bloods are not what they are hyped up to be with their attitudes.... Yes some are nasty tempered, but so are some ball pythons and cornsnakes. Anything with a mouth can bite, like saying pitbulls are mean dogs... I own a pitbull, doberman, and irish setter. The only dog I own who bit someone was my irish setter.

Size variences will be dependent on the locality. Malaysians and Bankas will be of the larger spieces. The Borneo and Sumtrans are actually short tailed pythons, but that is besides the point. They are both a smaller species.

... as for Balls not reaching 6ft, you have a lot of learning to do. Northern localities in west africa produce larger ball pythons that can exceed 6ft. There also is no Dimorphism in ball pythons which means there will be no size difference in males and females. You might have gotten your facts at petsmart where they will tell you that and try to sell you frozen fuzzies to feed your adult ball.

I own males and females that are 6ft and well over 3000 grams.... it's based on locality, and husbandry.


----------



## boidaddic (Nov 19, 2008)

*Wow*

It never surprises me how worked up people get about topics like this haha. As for blood pythons, I dont claim to be an expert or anything but their one of my passions. I'm not quite sure why people are getting bent out of shape, I've had my bloods for about 5 years and my female has not exceeded 4.5 feet and they live just fine in a animal plastics 3x2x1. IMO its not common for them to get over 5 feet i'm sure there are some exceptions but whatever. Ya'll have fun lol
Peace,
Eric


----------



## Euronymous (Nov 22, 2008)

You had me all excited with title. Beautiful none the less


----------



## ballpython2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Euronymous said:


> You had me all excited with title. Beautiful none the less


Do you know how many people would get on me if i showed anything too graphic  containing blood, a snake, and maybe even a mouse or rat? lol

P.E.T.A (people eating tasty animals) would have my neck quickly lol..


----------

